# Flashing in the center of the valley



## I'll do it! (May 1, 2012)

Hello everybody,
I just moved in to a newly constructed home on LI NY. My concern is with the valleys not having shingles in the center on both sides.







There are many houses in the area with similar roof as in my home (without visible shingles). However, some homes do have shingles installed. 







I have few questions: 
Is this normal ( by code) for the new roof not have shingles installed?
Should I caulk the valleys as my home inspector suggested or should I have roofing guys add shingles? How complicated and expensive is it?
Any suggestion, as always, would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## M3 Pete (May 10, 2011)

Is that a tile roof? Or really thick shingles?

I'm not a roofer, but I think all tile roofs have metal valleys. Open valleys are better on tile roofs because a closed valley (where all the tiles touch) leads to debris clogging the valley, then water migrates laterally and often gets underneath the tar paper.


----------



## I'll do it! (May 1, 2012)

my house is on the top picture. The roof is a typical asphalt shingle. 
http://www.roofing-nj.com/shingle-roof-installation


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Don't worry about it. Valleys can be fully weaved, half weaved, or open with metal. Caulking will ensure that it DOES leak!
Half weaved, the opposing side should have the cut edge about 2" from the center of the valley.


----------



## I'll do it! (May 1, 2012)

is it a typical caulking job, or I better hire someone?


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

I'll do it! said:


> is it a typical caulking job, or I better hire someone?


 Did you read my post? Caulk in a valley will cause it to leak.


----------



## I'll do it! (May 1, 2012)

sorry, I misread it. My bad.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

The home inspector told you to caulk the valleys??? :furious::furious:
OMG How do these people dupe homeowners into trusting their "expertise" on things? My granddaughter knows more about roofing than that guy then. 

CAULK IS NEVER THE SOLUTION TO A ROOFING PROBLEM!!!!!!

As for your roof, it looks fine from this distance...if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## I'll do it! (May 1, 2012)

OldNBroken said:


> The home inspector told you to caulk the valleys??? :furious::furious:
> .


He did not insisted on caulking, he rather suggested that caulking might be necessary. More like cover your butt type of deal. Since I am not a roofer, I though I'd verify his comment... I assume that the roof was done to code or it would not pass town inspection. 

But I agree with you, if not broken - don't mess with it.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

OldNBroken said:


> The home inspector told you to caulk the valleys??? :furious::furious:
> OMG How do these people dupe homeowners into trusting their "expertise" on things? My granddaughter knows more about roofing than that guy then.
> 
> CAULK IS NEVER THE SOLUTION TO A ROOFING PROBLEM!!!!!!
> ...


He might have just said that, regarding a bead of silicone or roofing cement on the underside of the shingles that overlap the flashing in the valley.....that would be okay. 

to the OP....flashing in the valley is a common practice. I prefer not to do it, but it can/does work and shouldn't leak if done properly.

In fact, a lot of high end homes in the area I live use this method and have copper flashing which really looks nice.


----------



## I'll do it! (May 1, 2012)

cibula11 said:


> He might have just said that, regarding a bead of silicone or roofing cement on the underside of the shingles that overlap the flashing in the valley.....that would be okay.
> 
> to the OP....flashing in the valley is a common practice. I prefer not to do it, but it can/does work and shouldn't leak if done properly.
> 
> In fact, a lot of high end homes in the area I live use this method and have copper flashing which really looks nice.


that exactly what he said...


----------



## Jc the roofer (May 8, 2012)

First of all if it's a new home the roof had a final inspection in order to be approved, and you should have received a package that includes warranties from the roofing company who installed the shingles and the manufacture of the shingles Roofing company is responsible for craftsmenship and leaks anywhere from 5 to 7 years after that the manufacture is responsible for performance and defect's Don't be concern with aesthetics, valleys can be done different ways. Calk is good if you mean roofing cement in a tube. You should only use roofing cement, shingles are made from asphalt and roofing cement is made from asphalt too


----------

